# Post Workout Drink.



## Thems Fighting Words (Jun 18, 2009)

Post Workout it's advisable to take a supplement with between 75% protein / 20% carbs to 65% protein / 30% carbs. Currently though my supplement is 85% protein / 10% carbs. So I need to boost the carbs in the supplement. I'm actually thinking of putting in chocolate milk powder (as advised in a Men's Health Magazine) but that seems strange to me. Any advise / comments would be welcome.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 18, 2009)

Beer.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 18, 2009)

Spin it up with some fruit.


----------



## AnglingBoi (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting, i just drink water lol.,


----------



## Flea (Jun 24, 2009)

My first choice tonight was a cookies n' cream milkshake, but I was broke.  So it's peppermint tea at home.  _Very_ satisfying.


----------



## crushing (Jun 24, 2009)

Water immediately after the workout, then later a nice craft beer.


----------



## searcher (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a nice little smoothie.   Roughly 25g of protein and 250 calories, I try to keep the fat a minimum for my post-workout.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Beer.




That is a given.

But what sort of beer?  

Ale? Stout? Lager?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Stella Artois is nice after a workout, nice Belgium beer!

On a more serious note, generally I would drink some type of high protein shake or smoothie.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Beer is out of the question for me as I do not imbibe alcohol (very often :mst. I sued to drink a 90%+ protein drink post workout but the big problem is that post workout the body really needs some carbs. Which means that if you have less than say 15 to 20% carbs (dependent on what you've been working out), than your body actually converts the protein to carbs which slows down the conversion of protein for muscle re-bebuilding.


----------



## tallgeese (Jun 30, 2009)

Those percentages sound pretty much in line with what I've seen.  

That being said, unless you're doing this at a high level, or are also training for bodybuilding purposes at a serious level, the difference you're talking about is minimal.

Hydrate and get calories in you.  That's really the most any of us mortals will need to worry about for a trip back up the performance curve.

Personally, I'm an ale guy after workouts.  Lagers wait for the weekends.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 4, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Beer.





Phoenix44 said:


> Spin it up with some fruit.


EWWW. NO NO NO

I prefer Mountain Dew or Chocolate milk


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 4, 2009)

Eat a banana if you want more carbs eat protein pasta which will give you not only carbs but protein and Fiber. You can also add yogurt which has Carbs in it.


----------



## geezer (Jul 7, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Post Workout it's advisable to take a supplement with between 75% protein / 20% carbs to 65% protein / 30% carbs. Currently though my supplement is 85% protein / 10% carbs. So I need to boost the carbs in the supplement. I'm actually thinking of putting in chocolate milk powder (as advised in a Men's Health Magazine) but that seems strange to me. Any advise / comments would be welcome.



I don't know if it's the best mix scientifically speaking, but I  was using "Muscle Milk Light" mixed with skim milk and a couple of scoops of _chocolate ovaltine_. It seemed to have all the protein and carbs recommended. The trouble was that it tasted too good and I started gaining gut rather than muscle. But then I'm old, so I have a hard time putting on muscle anyway. It would probably work better for someone younger with a faster metabolism and more hormones.


----------

